# VR für die Windows Oberfläche



## saesh89 (16. Juni 2016)

*VR für die Windows Oberfläche*

Hallo Leute, 

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den neuen VR Brillen gemacht?
Ist es möglich sich auch die normale Desktop Oberfläche auf der Brille anzeigen zu lassen um beispielsweise auch so Video bearbeiten zu können ? 

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Genildor (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: VR für die Windows Oberfläche*

Hallo,

es gibt einige Programme mit denen man eine art Desktop hat:

Virtual Desktop (15€) - die Desktop App schlechthin
Virtual Desktop on Steam
Virtual Desktop 1.0 mit der HTC Vive - YouTube

Big Screen (Beta - 0€) - man kann sich mit anderen Leuten virtuell treffen und die Desktops der anderen sehen:
BigScreen Beta on Steam

Selbst getestet habe ich es bisher nicht, aber ich glaube es wird schwer damit zu "arbeiten", wenn man viel Text braucht. Kleiner Text ist Aufgrund der Auflösung und Verzerrung der Linsen teils echt schwer zu lesen.


----------



## saesh89 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: VR für die Windows Oberfläche*

Oh das klingt cool  müsste man wirklich irg wie mal testen wie genau das Programm arbeitet, ob man evt noch Textfelder vergrößern kann und wie "schlecht"die Auflösung wirklich ist. 
Das ganze Thema läuft ja gerade auch erst an, also abwarten und Tee trinken  
Aber danke für deine antwort


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: VR für die Windows Oberfläche*

Das wird wohl nicht so pralle sein.

Finde das htc vive Streams Menü schon recht unleserlich durch die niedrige Auflösung.
Außerdem verschwimmt die Schrift in den seitenbereichen.

Das für videoschnitt ist aktuell sicherlich ne katastrophe.

Wer wirklich schneiden will holt sich ein 2 Monitor Setup oder noch besser einen 4k 40" Monitor


----------



## saesh89 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: VR für die Windows Oberfläche*

Blöd das man noch nichts testen kann mit diesen günstigen vr Brillen 

Aktuell läuft der PC auf einem 55" 4k Fernseh. Das ist geil hab halt gehofft brille wäre geiler


----------



## lenne0815 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: VR für die Windows Oberfläche*

Mit der Rift funktioniert das ganze halbwegs zufriedenstellend, Auflösung ist grade ausreichend. Für Desktoparbeiten nehm ich aber trotzdem meine beiden 1440 27er her, es hilft schon enorm wenn man die tastatur sehen kann


----------

